# Motion Sensors



## jfro70 (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure what you're trying to have them do, control a prop? light something up when someone walks by? here's a start:

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/motion.php


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry I was not more specific, I want them for props. Instead of having to clap your hands to get something to move, I want the movement from people to activate the prop. Thanks.


----------



## jfro70 (Sep 21, 2009)

first you have to convert from sound to motion activation. There's a thread on that here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94340-converting-sound-activated-motion-activated.html


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

This is how I use to do that.


I would tape a vibrating motor to the sensor on a sound activated prop and plug the wall wart that ran the motor into a motion detector.

A motor like this..taped to the sensor it makes very little noise but enough to set a prop off.

I have a box full of them and wall warts to run then if you decide to go this way PM me and I will hook you up with a few of the motors and wall warts and I will wire them up....you pay shipping only nothing for the wall warts or motors.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I built a monster in a box last year. Me and my Old Man followed this tutorial, loosely. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80120-cheap-easy-motion-sensor.html


----------



## wrench26 (Sep 6, 2011)

there is also another posibility depending on how well you know electronics. it wouldn't take much put once i get going and clean the garade out of project cars i will show you all. you would use a PIR Sensor Module on the two wires that hook up to your sound detector. once i have done this i will show you. i will be doing that to a few of my props that i am making this year. i also will try it to a scream toy i found at the halloween store i took it apart and messed with it so much i forgot what was what. but i will do it again this year and once its working i will show you all. step by step when i start and to make it nice for you all.


----------

